# Labeotropheus fuelleborni Katale Marmelade Cat



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Just one shot I took tonight.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

wow... sweet fish... I bet he looks even better in the water!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

:lol:

Yep.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

You should give him to me.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm taking some of his brothers to the swap this weekend in Chicago actually... :lol:


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

how do you get him to hold still lol


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

For some reason - they are very patient with me. And when I place my hand in the tank - they swim right into it. :wink:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> I'm taking some of his brothers to the swap this weekend in Chicago actually... :lol:


Ok, well I"m only 4 hours from there, so kindly drop one off to me. 

-p.s. this is drunk talk... I remembered a nice bottle of wine I had... mwaha!

If only I'd have known, I could have been drunk and in chi-town and at a fish swap... lol!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

If you know anyone goin' the swap, I could send one back to you. :thumb:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

unfortunately, no...  I need to make it out to one of these meets sometime though.... I guess there was one up my way in mid michigan recently... then again, I need to get my bigger tank set up, and I want to get a 125 or so after that.. I'm a wreck as far as the MTS goes.... thanks anyways though!!!

actually, maybe I"ll ask at the LFS if anyone is going..


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

Awesome looking Labeotropheus, would be great to see shots of him in the tank. Do you have a girl to go with him?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Actually, I have about 6 OB and 2 standard males, and only one female.  However, I'm planning to remedy that situation.... :lol:


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

Love to see pics of your other marmelade cats. I have an OB male fuelleborni and an Mpanga red trewavasse and they are two of my favorite fish. Both Labeotropheus and my Acei like to swim into my hand at feeding time like you mentioned yours does. I don't know if itis just conditioning to the feeding schedule or if it because of their tendency to eat off of rocks so they are comfortable swimming near objects.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Howler33 said:


> I don't know if itis just conditioning to the feeding schedule or if it because of their tendency to eat off of rocks so they are comfortable swimming near objects.


My guess is it's a bit of both. :thumb:

I'll try to get more photos of the other males when I net them out to bag them. If any turn out so-so, I'll post 'em.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> I'm taking some of his brothers to the swap this weekend in Chicago actually


 your going to be there? sweet man i will be looking for your you do you have a table? if so i will look for your fish


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

herny said:


> > I'm taking some of his brothers to the swap this weekend in Chicago actually
> 
> 
> your going to be there? sweet man i will be looking for your you do you have a table? if so i will look for your fish


I'll be there, probably sharing a table with Chris Hazard. I won't be hard to miss - I'll be sporting a Cynotilapia.info hat.... :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

older shot....









today's shot....









and a *video*. :thumb:


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... my ob fish don't have this bright blue... this is because of dominance???


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the blue and orange coming through is more due to the location (Katale) moreso than dominance - but my subdominant male also didn't have as much orange as this guy.


----------



## RicoLL (Jan 4, 2009)

Labeotropheus fulleiborni how many do you have? Would you sell them?

Rico


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I have 2M/1F and some fry. As for selling them, I don't think the wife would let me. :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My OB fuellborni would take on the blue when dominant as well, not fully blue in this pic.










Not Katale. Just a domestic OB strain.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like a nice male. How big of a group do/did you have?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Male, three females... had. Still have the females. Male was taken out by Ps. perscipax male.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The male has grown a little bit.....


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a gorgeous fish. Nice work.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

that is so nice..


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

He's a beauty spyder! I've got 7 from W. Thumbi, looks to be a male heavy group. A couple all blue, a couple of 'cats, and at least 2 confirmed OB females. I've got 5 fry growing now, so I'm anxious to see how they turn out. One is starting to show signs of possibly being OB.


----------



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice colour! 8)


----------



## jonnyb (Feb 12, 2011)

*why_spyder*

hi, just wanted to introduce myself, i've been reading alot of your posts and just wanted to get to know u and share sum info on cynotilopia species. i'm still pretty new to the hobby but have really took a liking to these fish. Just hoping u could point me in the right direction as to finding as much good information on them as possible, like i said I've not been keeping cichlids long but am sure i am alot more into it then most, and u seem to have it as bad as me lol also im near chicago so perhaps we could exchange sum fry.. look forward to getting to know u.
jon


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Well earlier this year I had to sell off my breeders to deal with a life situation, but as fate would have it I managed to get back some of the offspring (1M (standard)/5F (OB)) from the OB father and OB mother this last weekend. Even better, they spawned today just a few hours after introduction to the tank. :thumb:

Here is a few shots of an OB female from tonight... I'll post more as I get more.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

man i want those fish!!!! ur killing me with your photos.. have been for years actually.. if you ever decide to sell a cpl let me know.. id be happy to pay for those bad boys!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

These spawned for me again - will post pics of the action when I get time. :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)




----------

